# question for nate



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

on your website you have treatment for driftwood. well i have two sea shells that i gathered froma past vacation to cancun. how can i treat these so they are aquarium safe?

also, i followed your instructions for treated driftwood and i put it in my tank. about a week later i had hair like substances growing on it. is this harnful to my p's?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm not nate .....but its not good to put ocean shells into freshwater,because its made of calcium and will raise the ph in your tank..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment_


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i'm not nate .....but its not good to put ocean shells into freshwater,because its made of calcium and will raise the ph in your tank..


 he is right


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> also, i followed your instructions for treated driftwood and i put it in my tank. about a week later i had hair like substances growing on it. is this harnful to my p's?


 is this ok?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I had a pleco to keep it cleaned off, once they ate the pleco I got that stuff as well, I dont think it hurts them, but looks like crap, so I decided to pitch the wood, the reason it happens is we didnt find the right kind of wood, the hair like stuff is the wood disentagrating I believe


----------

